# Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (29. September 2007)

*Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Und Grüße wieder Mal. 

Ich hab mir ja überlegt, was wohl noch so in die Retro Sektion passen könnte, dabei ist mir das offensichtlichste hier gar nicht aufgefallen, nämlich mein Server. 

Dabei gibt er sich mit seinen 60kg und dem Boeing-Sound nicht Mal sonderlich dezent. 

Einen Link zur kompletten Projektdokumentation gibts in meiner Sig, aber der Einfachheit halber werd ich auch Mal hier ein bisserl was reinposten, soll natürlich auch eine Einladung an Euch sein, Eure Retro-Server gleich hier zu präsentieren (so denn welche existieren)!

Achtung: Der Space, auf dem die Pics liegen, ist besagter Server selbst. Da ich nicht "so" viel Bandbreite habe, kann das schon Mal ein wenig lahmen, ich bitte das zu entschuldigen, aber ich möchte die Pics ned herumschaufeln, ich hoffe, es stört nicht zu sehr. 

Also, was gibt es zu präsentieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(ursprünglich für Hard:Overclock Artikel gedachtes Reviewlogo)_

Einen IBM PC Server 704, früheres Leasinggerät der Stadt Neuss in Deutschland! Der Server wechselte den Besitzer mittels eBay um einen EINZELNEN sagenhaften Euro (wobei der Versand schon Mal das 60-fache gekostet hat).

Da er in diesem Zustand natürlich noch nicht schön hochgerüstet war, folgten CPUs aus Kanada, neue CPU Platinen aus England, und momentan warte ich noch auf das dritte Netzteil, das aus Kalifornien kommen wird. Sozusagen ein Multinationaler Server. 

Hardware Specs:


i450GX Chipsatz, Platine basierend auf der Intel AP450GX Referenzplatine 
Bussysteme: PCI, EISA
4 x Intel® Pentium®PRO Prozessor mit 1MB L2 Cache, Rev.SL25A 
16 x 128MB = 2048MB 72-Pin Parity FPM DRAM auf ECC Platine (IBM ECC-P) 
2 x Adaptec AIC-7880 onboard 
1 x Adaptec AHA-19160 Controller (U160 SCSI-III, 32-Bit PCI) 
1 x IBM ServeRAID II (IBM Viper, IBM Rattler, IBM PowerPC 403GCX, 3 x Adaptec AIC-7880P, 4MB EDO DRAM Cache) 
Matrox Millennium II PCI 4MB 
3Com 3C905CX-TX-M, 10/100MBit NIC 
DLink DE528-CT, 10MBit Combo NIC 
Adaptec AUA-5100 USB 2.0 Controller 
Belkin 802.11g WiFi USB 2.0 NIC 
Seagate Cheetah 15k.3 (ST318453LW) 17GB/15.000rpm/U320 SCSI-3 HDD @ AHA-19160 
Fujitsu MAP3367NP 36GB/10.000rpm/U320 SCSI-3 HDD @ AHA-19160 
12 x IBM 9.1GB SCSI-2 7200rpm HDDs (RAID-5+3 Array) @ IBM ServeRAID II 
Plextor PX-40 TSI 40x SCSI CD-ROM @ AHA-19160 
Seagate 04106-XXX 125M / 12/24GB DDS3 Streamer @ AIC-7880 
APC SmartUPS-1000

Zeit für Pics, nehme ich Mal an? Na denn. 

Ganz unschuldig, und vielleicht ein bißchen von der billigen HP Tastatur beleidigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht gleich, daß er nicht ganz "klein" ist. Um den Server über die Treppen in die Wohnung zu kriegen, mußte ich die HDDs und die Netzteile rausreißen. Erstens, um ihn besser anpacken zu können, und weil der Sauhund einfach so verdammt SCHWER ist.

Wie gesagt, stammte der Server selbst aus Deutschland, hier sehen wir seinen quasi-Vorbesitzer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obs die Stadt Neuss gefreut hat? Installiert waren nur ein einzelner Pentium PRO Prozessor mit 256kb L2 Cache, sowie 256MB FP-DRAM. Das ging so natürlich nicht. Also kamen erst ein Mal 16 x 128MB HP Parity FP-DRAM rein. Zusammen mit der registered ECC Speicherplatine ergibt das IBMs Double-Parity "ECC+P" Lösung. Safety first. Hier die RAM-Karte, aufmagaziniert wird!:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2GB FP-DRAM! Sieht man auch nicht alle Tage. Wenn ich denke, daß damals (1994 herum) ein EDO Desktop-System mit 32MB schon mehr als gut ausgestattet war! Nun zu den CPU Platinen, derer es da zwei gibt: IBM #12J3352 (die waren vorinstalliert) und IBM #94G7387, die ich aus England importiert habe, waren schwer zu finden. Letztere brauchte ich aber, um die 200MHz OEM PPROs mit 1MB L2 Cache betreiben zu können, die "schwarzen". Die haben einen Die, der größer ist als so manche komplette heutige CPU...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingebaut sieht das ganze dann weniger spektakulär aus. Grund dafür ist die Einbettung der beiden CPU-Platinen, sowie der RAM-Platine in einen stählernen Kühlkanal. Ich frage mich langsam, wer das Kühlkanalprinzip bei Servern wirklich als erster hatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Redundante Netzteile mit Hotplugfunktion sind hier natürlich Pflicht. Hat man zwei der 420W starken Netzteile, so betreiben diese zusätzlich auch noch Lastverteilung. Fällt eines aus, läuft der Server weiter. Ein drittes, das dann als HotSpare fungiert, wurde bereits in Kalifornien geordert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunderschön: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bissl Last, aber nichts großartiges:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich mir dann einen IBM ServeRAID II geholt hatte, der auch aus der 1994er oder 95er Ära stammt, gabs auch endlich ein relativ dickes SCSI RAID-5 aus 9 Datenplatten mit 3 Hotspare Disks. Hotplug und Fehleranzeige-LEDs pro HDD Bays erleichtern die Fehlerdiagnose ungemein, hier mal die HDDs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sehen die HDD Bays aus, SCA-2 SCSI:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingesetzt wird der Server hauptsächlich als private Zentrale für alles, Routing, Mailserver/SSL, Picspaces, FTPS (FTP+SSL) Server, Subversion Repositories über HTTPS, SSH, Datenbankserver usw., die meisten Dienste bedienen Multiuser-Umgebungen.

Hier eine kleine Kollektion der Software, die drauf läuft:

Microsoft Windows 2000 Server (DNS Server, Routing & RAS)
Apache 2.2.4 Webserver mit OpenSSL und Subversion Support (mod_ssl 2.2.4, OpenSSL 0.9.8e, 128-Bit RC4, DAV/2 SVN/1.4.4)
PHP 5.2.0 mit OpenSSL Support
MySQL 5.0.16
Serv-U 6 FTP Server mit Windows SSL Support (Explicit/Implicit SSL, 128-Bit RC4)
MDAEMON Pro 9.01 mit Windows SSL Support (128-Bit RC4)
AnGeL IRC Bot
TeamSpeak 2 Server
APC UPS Monitoring Server
WinSSHD (256-Bit AES)
pcA Host (pcA Verzerrung)
Networx Monitoring System
PRTG 4 Monitoring System
AnalogX Atomic TimeSync including NTP Timeserver
Tapeware 6 System Service
Tjo, ich hoffe, die Bilder laden auch alle bei euch, und ihr hattet ein wenig Spaß dabei.  Wer mehr wissen möchte, der Projektlink ist ja in meiner Signatur, dort befinden sich mehr Informationen zum Server, einige Updates und die Pics sind handlich als Thumbnails dort postiert. 

So, Mal sehen, ob noch jemand einen Schrottserver zu bieten hat.


----------



## exxe (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Geiles teil
mehr braucht man fast nicht sagen


hust


----------



## Kovsk (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Echt geiles Gerät.


----------



## riedochs (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Schicke Kiste. Ich hatte hier lange Zeit einen Dual PPro mit 640 MB RAM am start.


----------



## Marbus16 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Pöh - meiner hat nur halb so viel gewogen  ca. 33kg, wurde aber noch von der DHL befördert. Sie hatten keine Paketwage dabei   

Ich hab hier 2 XEON II CPUs drin mit 450MHz, 2*256BM ECC SD-RAM PC100 und dazu 2*8GB SCSI HDDs mit 10krpm. Nix weltbewegendes also, in diesem grauen 4HE server-Case  (ach renundante Netzteile hab ich auch drin). Alles im allen stehen wir auf der gleichen Lautstärke-Stufe: Hab auch Boing-Sound


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Wie bei deinem "kleinen" Raid-Projekt, bin ich auch hier begeistert


----------



## der8auer (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

boa, was eine maschine 

einfach geil


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Zu aller erst hatte ich einen DELL Dimension Pro200n. Entgegen der Aussagen des Herstellers läuft die Kiste auch mit dem 1MB, ohne daß man da was drehen muß. Nur das Netzteil muß man modifizieren, weil DELL eine andere Pinanordnung hat. Man kann auch ein DELL Netzteil suchen, oder die Kiste im Originalzustand kaufen, aber ich hab keines gefunden. Das war der Single PPRO.

Danach kam der Tyan Titan PRO AT & ATX Wahn, das war dann die Dual PPRO Phase, aber die Tyans wollten nie stabil laufen. Dann dachte ich so bei mir, jetzt reichts, diesmal richtig, und ich gedachte mir ein Siemens Primergy Quad System from scratch zu bauen, was an den ganzen proprietären Platinen und Verkabelungen kläglich scheiterte (da hab ich PSU Backplanes, PSUs, Systemboard, Memboard und CPU Boards noch im Keller). Ein Lob aber an den Support, obwohl das Ding End-of-Life ist, und ich keinerlei Kaufbelege hatte, versuchte der Support mit mir intensiv, die Kiste zum Laufen zu bekommen, teilweise mit fragwürdigen Rewiring-Methoden.  Ein paar Fortschritte gab es, aber es klappte nie ganz.

Aus purer Langeweile und nicht im wirklichen Glauben, daß das ganze noch was werden würde mit der Quad-Idee hab ich dann den IBM auf ebay gekauft..

Als der dann gepostet hat, gab mir das einen derartigen Ansporn, daß ich angefangen habe, die Docs zu saugen oder original auf ebay zu holen, alle möglichen (tlw. sehr wichtigen) Infos zu saugen (so darf man z.B. nicht das letzte BIOS in den ServeRAID II klatschen, sonst ist Sense mit Controller-POST im 704, uvm.) und die Kiste einfach zu perfektionieren.

Und nach vielen gescheiterten Versuchen klappte es mit dem IBM dann letzten Endes. 

Einziger Wermutstropfen: Auf die Stromrechnung darf man ned all zu genau schauen... :eek:

Edit: Der 704 wurde mit irgendeiner mir nicht bekannten Spedition zur deutsch-österreichischen Grenze geliefert. kA welche Spedition sowas in Deutschland übernimmt, aber an der Grenze hats dann "Rail Cargo Austria" übernommen, also die Bahn. Die haben den Server nackt auf eine Europalette geschnürt, und so transportiert.

Ein schieres Wunder, daß der Server das Gerumple über die Schienen überstanden hat! Najo, ist halt doch ein Panzer... Noch dazu habens mir den Server nach einmaliger Unzustellbarkeit und bei der zweiten Lieferung mißachtetem (!!!) Termin, für den ich mir extra frei genommen hatte, einfach irgendwann am nächsten Tag vor die Tür aufn Gehsteig gewuchtet, und nicht Mal eine Nachricht hinterlassen. Nicht auszudenken, was da passieren hätte können, wenns geregnet hätte. Diebstahlgefahr bestand ja dank dem Gewicht eher keine,


----------



## McZonk (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*



GrandAdmiralThrawn schrieb:


> Da ich nicht "so" viel Bandbreite habe,


Wie breit ist denn die Anbindung, wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Sehr schmal. Nur 1Mbit pro Richtung, und der Server ist ja permanent unter Last auch noch (also die Leitung halt).

Ist eine synchrone 1/1MBit "G.SHDSL" Leitung, unterstützt also Full Duplex und laut Provider bin ich im Wählamt redundant angebunden, najo, obs stimmt, kA..

Paar statische IPs und eine Domain dabei.

Ich würd ja auf mehr Bandbreite upgraden, aber das ist so verdammt teuer bei der SHDSL Line, ich kanns mir einfach nicht leisten. Und eine asynchrone mit kastriertem Upstream und gebündelt noch dazu, das will ich halt auch ned.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

GOIL, das Teil hat ja sogar noch EISA Slots :O

An 'nem Alpha hättest nicht eventeull interesse, oder?


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

OH doch, ich wollte Mal einen bauen, aber der Irre, der mir Gehäuse + CPU + Board geschickt hat, hat alles zusammengebaut verschickt! Die CPU hats rausgerissen mit dem verschraubten Kühler, und hat die Platinen innen zerstört.  War ein 21164a..

Wollte schon immer eine NT4 Alpha Kiste bauen, aber leider fehlt mir momentan völlig der Cash....


----------



## Hardware-Guru (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Sehr geiles Teil! Mich würde der Stromverbrauch unter Last interessieren...


----------



## riedochs (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*



Hardware-Guru schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Teil! Mich würde der Stromverbrauch unter Last interessieren...



Ich glaube da wird dir schlecht


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (29. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Also, ich kanns dir nicht genau sagen, aber der Server läuft auch mit nur einem Netzteil scheinbar problemlos. Ich habe Mal zum Testen eines der Netzteile unter Volllast abgesteckt (Redundanztest), und das funktionierte. Ein einzelnes der Netzteile liefert 420W.

Die CPUs alleine sind halt schon bei 4 * 45 = 180W, dann noch 14 HDDs usw..  Paar hundert Watt werdens schon sein, und an der AC Dose dann halt noch Mal was extra..

Ich sags Mal so, ich zahl ned grade wenig fürn Strom.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (30. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Das Teil ist schon nice... Dem würde eine Aufgabe wie "Lokaler MP3-Player-Server" gut stehen...


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (30. September 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Also meine Files lager ich auf einer anderen Maschine (RAID-6), weil im Server einfach zu wenig Platz ist. Ich mein, ein ordentlich großer SCSI RAID Array würde ja mehr als irre Unsummen kosten.. Da mußte ich leider zu Hitachi und SATA greifen.

Aber der IBM hat als Web-/Datenbank-/Mail-/FTP-/SSH-/Teamspeak-/IRC-Bot-/Time-Server genug zu tun! 

Neulich habe ich mir für einige Loganalyzer ein paar Batch+PERL Scripte zurechtgeschustert, und jetzt generiert er auch ein paar schöne Webstatistiken, da haben die CPUs ab und zu auch noch was extra zu tun. 

Als reiner Fileserver (Videos, mp3s etc.) im LAN agiert er halt nicht... Außer irgendwer spendet mir 12 Stück 300GB SCA-SCSI Festplatten.


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Ein kleines Update: Heute ist das dritte Netzteil aus den USA endlich angekommen, womit der PC Server 704 jetzt mit dreifacher Netzteilredundanz ausgestattet ist! Auf den Bildern sieht man die Anschlüsse des Netzteils für die Backplane, das "HS" Kürzel am Sticker, das das Netzteil als Hotswap-fähig kennzeichnet, sowie den schlußendlichen Betrieb mit drei Netzteilen. 

Einbau und Inbetriebnahme ging natürlich am laufenden Server vonstatten!

Das 420W HotSwap Netzteil neben den beiden eingebauten Trümmern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sehen wir den Teil, der dann in die Backplane geschoben wird. Der Lüfter ist übrigens ein Delta 120mm mit 0.6A Aufnahme an 12V:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wird das ganze während des Betriebs in den Server gestopft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier sind wir auch schon "in Action" mit 3 x 420W:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In Betrieb frißt das ganze jetzt etwa 40W mehr, was den Verdacht nahelegt, daß das dritte Netzteil wohl doch an der Lastverteilung teilnimmt, und nicht nur Hotspare ist. Vielleicht sauft auch der Lüfter so viel? Schwer vorstellbar, werd wohl die Manuals wälzen müssen.

Damit ist der Server mit Hardware aus folgenden Staaten ausgestattet:
1.) Österreich
2.) Deutschland
3.) Großbritannien
4.) Kanda
5.) USA


----------



## tobyan (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*



> 16 x 128MB = 2048MB 72-Pin Parity FPM DRAM auf ECC Platine (IBM ECC-P)



Irgendwie kommt man immer auf die 2GB Ram für Vista, gell  

Die CPU- Leistung wird aber wohl net ausreichen, obwohl es ein Quaddi ist (4x200MHz) 



Aber das Ding is einfach GEIL *auchhabenabernichttragenwill*


----------



## Marbus16 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

GAT: warum bin ich nur neidisch auf deinen Trumm.... WARUM nur....  

Habe seit heute 2 Pentium3 CPUs mit 2*256MB RAM hier. Anlaufen tuts, aber ein CPU-Lüfter ist defekt (lustigerweiser von AMD ). Mal sehen, wann das ganze in Betrieb geht.


----------



## tobyan (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*



> (lustigerweiser von AMD )


 

:mad::mad::mad:


----------



## Kovsk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*



tobyan schrieb:


> :mad::mad::mad:


Sehr sinnvoller und verständlicher Post. Könntest du dich bitte klarer ausdrücken, damit wir es auch verstehen.


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Dito. 

btw: Hat sich rausgestellt, dass der CPUFAN2 Anschluss im Popo is...


----------



## Elkgrin (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvoller und verständlicher Post. Könntest du dich bitte klarer ausdrücken, damit wir es auch verstehen.


 
du verstehst nicht, dass er sich wohl einfach nur etwas über den amd-flame ärgert? ok...


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Nen Flame? Ich bitte dich. Wenn mans lustig findet, dass ein AMD-Kühler in nem Intel-System abraucht.... Ich hätte es nicht schreiben dürfen um die AMD Fanboyschaft in diesem Forum nicht zu verärgern


----------



## Elkgrin (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Nen Flame? Ich bitte dich. Wenn mans lustig findet, dass ein AMD-Kühler in nem Intel-System abraucht.... Ich hätte es nicht schreiben dürfen um die AMD Fanboyschaft in diesem Forum nicht zu verärgern


 
Genau, immer "schweizerisch" sein!


----------



## SoF (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

das "monster" hat charme 
Sind das eigentlich die höchsten Pentiums die da reingehen oder gibt's die Pro's wie die MMX bis 266MHZ?

Beim Bild der RAM-Ausstattung kann das Herz des Retro-Fans nur höher schlagen


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Nein, die Pros gabs nur bis 200MHz, dafür 1MiB Cache, der mit vollem CPU Takt geht.
Daneben gabs nur noch Overdrives, die aber AFAIK nur für 2 Sockel Systeme tauchen...

dit: mal ein Bild von so einem Overdrive Prozessor, die es leider nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## tbird (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

nettes System 

ich hab da auch mal n post erstellt : klick mich 

hier die komplette story


----------



## x2K (15. März 2009)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

binn beeindruckt   für einen  pentium pro hätte ich damals gemordet  < "nicht das wir uns da falsch verstehen  ich will keinen besuch von den netten herren in grün "
anno 2001 wollte mir ein händler ganau so ein system auf der hobbytronik andrehen für 50 DM 
und ich hatte 5 min vorher meine 50DM für andere Hardware ausgegeben  ärgerlich aber was soll man machen  (das Trum hätte ich eh nicht transportiren können)
Was war auf deinem ursprünglich für ein OS drauf??


----------



## Bucklew (16. März 2009)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Schon extrem geiles Teil, nur hat leider jeder zwei Jahre alte PC für 100€ mehr Power 

Hab mir schonmal überlegt nen alten Opteron zusammenzubasteln (könnte nen Board für lau kriegen), aber das lohnt einfach nicht, weil mein jetziger Server mit nem 4850e mehr als gut (und schneller als jeder alte singlecore-opteron) bestückt ist - schade drum.

darf man erfahren, was man für son alten trümmer bei ebay zahlt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2009)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Es kommt drauf an, wie mans erwirbt.
Als komplettes Bundle sind sie sau teuer, einzeln bekommst du aber Boards ohne Steckplatz für eine anständige Grafikeinheit hinterhergeschmissen, ein Intel S604 Board oder so für 2 Xeons ward letztens (schon 6 Monate oder länger her) für ~25€ + Versand im Luxx angeboten, bei passenden CPUs ists ähnlich, hier gibts auch schon für 50€ ein Pärchen.
Bleibt nur noch der Speicher, aber der ist mittlererweile auch neu nicht allzu teuer, gebraucht bekommst Reg ECC auch hinterhergeworfen (einige Riegel können übrigens auf manchen VIA Boards funktionieren, auch bei S754 kann man Glück haben, bei AMD760 Boards ists gesichert)...

Das größte Problem ist allerdings ein passendes Netzteil zu finden, da manch ein Server Board nicht ATX Konform ist, auch wenns so ausschaut.
Zum Beispiel das Iwill DX400 aka DF400 aka FSC D1302, das ein spezielles Netzteil benötigt...


----------



## Bucklew (16. März 2009)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an, wie mans erwirbt.


mir gehts eher um die preis-/leistung ncah dem kauf durch stromkosten & co


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2009)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Dann hast ein Problem, weil du hier dann die neusten Prozessoren wo gibt, nutzen müsstest.
CnQ gibts bei den Opteronen noch nicht allzu lange, die Xeons haben AFAIR kein Speedstep.


----------



## Bucklew (16. März 2009)

*AW: Retro-Server: Quad Pentium®PRO - IBM PC Server 704*

Leider 

Wäre schon geil so ein Opteron als AGP-Plattform zum rumspielen. Aber einer der letzten A64X2 auf 939-basis ist wahrscheinlich billiger und schneller. Schade drum....


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (18. März 2022)

Habe diesen (meinen eigenen) Uralt-Thread grade per Google gefunden, als ich nach bestimmten, alten Platinen gesucht habe. Habe dann just beschlossen, einen Hyper-Necro anzuzetteln. 

Statusupdate: Die Kiste läuft immer noch. Jetzt schon wirklich ewig 24/7 als online Internetserver, macht immer noch: SSH, FTP+TLS, HTTP(S), SQL, PHP/Perl/Python, sowie den Mailserver inkl. TLS + Webmail + Hashcash + DK/DKIM + SenderID/SPF, IRC Server + Bots und ein paar andere, kleinere Serverdienste.

Die Spezifikationen haben sich stellenweise minimal geändert, einzig wirklich signifikantes Upgrade ist die Aufrüstung der Maschine mit vier der mit Passivkühlern bestückten OEM-Versionen von 333MHz Pentium II Overdrive CPUs. Damit hat die Kiste jetzt mehr CPU Leistung und MMX und es rennt auch 4-Weg, selbst wenn das offiziell mit den CPUs nicht geht. Belastet auch die Netzteile und die CPU VRMs der Riserplatinen weniger, weil die Chips sparsamer sind. [Link dazu]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hosted am Server).

Nebenbei wurden [Festplatten getauscht], [Netzteile getauscht] und auch [Lüfter wieder instandgesetzt], weil auch die Dinger nicht ganz Standard sind (dritter Pin liefert Fehlersignal statt Tacho, non-Standard Stecker...).

Dazu halt so Kleinigkeiten wie die Stahlnetz-Staubfilter, die man einfach praktisch abbürsten kann.

Nebenher ist eher auf der Softwareseite viel passiert, habe Let's Encrypt in Gang gebracht, moderneres OpenSSL und stunnel selbst (von Quellcode) auf das alte Windows 2000 zurückportieren können, und lauter so Kleinigkeiten halt. Einige der Softwarepakete wurden aus Leistungs- und Sicherheitsgründen auch komplett getauscht. Lahm wie Sau ist natürlich trotzdem alles. 

Einzige zu verzeichnende, erfolgreiche Angriffe bisher:

Einbruch auf ein Mailserverkonto mit Diebstahl aller Mails, ausgelöst durch einen Mail.ru Client auf Android, dessen Hersteller einfach alles Server-2-Server abgesaugt hat (entgegen der EULA, najo)
Erfolgreiche DoS/DDoS auf den Webserver, kommt immer wieder Mal vor, trotz Ankämpfens dagegen
Div. Spambots im Forum, das mittlerweile nicht mehr läuft
Läuft jetzt bei mir seit 16 Jahren durch und in Summe - die Laufzeit als Stadtamtsserver der Stadt Neuss eingerechnet - seit 26 Jahren, mit einigen Pausen natürlich, also vielleicht sind's in Summe auch nur 25.

Leider hat die Stadt Neuss auf meine Anfragen zu den Hintergründen der dortigen Nutzung nie reagiert. Schade. Aber was soll's. 

Ziel ist das Erreichen von 30 Betriebsjahren!

Noch geplante Upgrades sind:

ECC+P FPM-SIMM => ECC EDO DIMM Riser Board. 4 GiB statt 2 GiB. Laufen tut es, aber ist noch nicht im Dauerbetrieb (Weitere Tests noch ausstehend).
>1 TiB RAID-50 Storage. Noch im Aufbau. Will einen schnelleren Controller, aber die fuchsen rum.
800 GB / 1.6 TB LTO4 Bandlaufwerk, schon durchgetestet aber noch nicht verbaut.
So, das war's mit dem Necrowahnsinn! War wirklich lustig die Uralt-Posts der damaligen Nutzer hier zu lesen!


----------



## vad4r (Mittwoch um 09:46)

Ich war zu der Zeit gerade zufällig bei S2 Sedan, als er diverse IBM Server ausgeschlachtet hat um dich mit Ersatzteilen zu versorgen 

btw die Leichenhebung war echt fies, das du da unten überhaupt noch was gefunden hast ^^


----------

